# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Enduro-Hinterreifen: Schwalbe Hans Dampf oder Maxxis Ardent

## noox

Ich fahre momentan mit einem Maxxis Crossmark LUST in 2,25 rum. Rollt perfekt. Grip im Weichen bestenfalls suboptimal. Fette Tubeless Karkasse - sollte durchschlagressistent sein, aber dafür mit 885 g relativ schwer.

Mein aktueller dürfte aber irgendwie ein Problem habe - der ist massiv verformt. Außerdem hat's mir jetzt genau eine Bremsstolle rausgerissen und da verliert er Luft. 

Neuer ist zwar schon bestellt, aber vielleicht sollte ich doch mal was Anständigeres versuchen. Vor alle, wenn jetzt dann die Enduro-Rennen anstehen und da vielleicht auch das Wetter mal nicht so optimal ist.

Vorne fahre ich übrigens einen Maxxis Minion 2,5 EXO 3C  - Tubeless mit Dichtmittel.


*Anforderung für Hinterreifen*: 
Halbwegs ein ProfilPannensicher (möchte Tubeless fahren)Sollte gut rollenGewicht 

Zur Auswahl stehen momentan:

*Schwalbe Hans Dampf 26x2,4 Evo, TL Ready, Pacestar*
Gewicht: 765 g
Pro:
GewichtIst Tubeless-Ready-ReifenGutes VolumenSoll ganz gut sein? 
Contra:
Bin kaum Schwalbe gefahren, hab eher keine so guten Erfahrungen mit Schwalbe gemacht (waren aber auch net die richtigen Reifen).Wie pannensicher ist der wirklich? 


Beim Ardent gäb's sogar 2 Varianten. Den EXO in 2,4 und den LUST in 2,25. Beide ähnlich schwer.

*
Maxxis Ardent 26x2,4 EXO*
Gewicht: 825 g
Pro:
Passt zum VorderreifenGutes Volumen 
Contra:
Kein echter TubelessEXO Seitenwände sind nicht so wirklich steif (Pannensicherheit?) Hinten istSchwerer als Hans Dampf (aber leichter als der Crossmark LUST, den ich jetzt habe) 


*Maxxis Ardent 26x2,25 LUST*
Gewicht: 830 g
Pro:
Marke passt zum VorderreifenEchter Tubless-Reifen mit steifer Karkasse 
Contra:
eher schmal.Schwerer als Hans Dampf (aber leichter als der Crossmark LUST, den ich jetzt habe) 


Hat da jemand Vergleichserfahrung bezüglich Grip, Rollwiderstand und Pannensicherheit?

----------


## aemkei77

Ich fahr am Intense den Ardent 2.4 vorne und 2.25 hinten (mehr geht leider nicht rein) - normale Version mit Schlauch.
Pannensicherheit ist OK, am Vorderrad bin ich mit dem Grip auch ganz zufrieden.
Der 2.25 allerdings ist nicht nur deutlich kleiner, sondern hat auch viel mickrigere Stollen - ist praktisch ein ganz anderer (schlechterer) Reifen.

----------


## noox

> Der 2.25 allerdings ist nicht nur deutlich kleiner, sondern hat auch viel mickrigere Stollen - ist praktisch ein ganz anderer (schlechterer) Reifen.


Danke für den Tipp!

----------


## ND4SPD

> *Schwalbe Hans Dampf 26x2,4 Evo, TL Ready, Pacestar*


Den fahr' ich (normal mit Schlauch) seit heuer hinten am Covert (davor Fat Albert). Bin zwar erst ~100km damit unterwegs gewesen, er kommt mir in allen - trockenen - Belangen besser als der FA vor (rollt besser, definierter). Wenns nass und tief ist (Waldboden, gatschig, erdig), ist er jedoch genauso so gschi**en wie die meisten Schwalbereifen (saut sich zu, kaum Selbtreinigung, wenig Grip) - aber diese Bedingungen versuche ich meistens zu vermeiden  :Smile:  .

----------


## Sethimus

enduro-mtb.com/spyshot-schwal...treuchtlingen/

der neue schwalbe reifen koennte zukuenftig auch interessant sein

----------


## noox

> enduro-mtb.com/spyshot-schwal...treuchtlingen/
> 
> der neue schwalbe reifen koennte zukuenftig auch interessant sein


Wenn der auch noch halbwegs pannensicher wäre, dann wäre das genau mein Reifen! (Auch wenn ich noch nicht so der Schwalbe Fan bin). Coole Sache!

Die Frage ist nur, wie sich das extrem unterschiedliche Profil äußerst. Kippverhalten, Grippunterschiede abhängig vom Winkel...

----------


## bern

Ich bin mit dem 2.4er Conti MKII BCC am Hinterrad zufrieden. Rollt gut, hält ausreichend und hat sich ohne Probleme tubeless montieren lassen.

----------


## FLo33

Ich werf jetzt einmal den Panaracer Rampage PR ins Rennen. Ich fahr den jetzt seit einem knappen Jahr und bin rundum zufrieden. Der Rollwiderstand hält sich echt in Grenzen, er ist relativ leicht und hat ganz ordentlich Grip in Kurven. Er ist halt relativ schmal, also kein Schwalbe 2.35"... eher Maxxis.

Ich hab ihn außerdem noch nicht tubeless ausprobiert. Ich hatte aber erst einmal einen Durchschlag und das war eine Punktlandung auf einer Steinkante mit <1 bar. Vielleicht komm ich diese Woche noch zum tubeless-Experiment.

----------


## KeeWe

Erstmal n herzliches Hallo in die Runde. Les ja schon ne ganze Weile mit, jetzt muss ich aber auch mal was posten und "hijack" dafür gleich mal den Thread da er recht gut passt :Smile: 

Ich suche auch gerade neue Reifen für mein Kona Coilair 2009. Derzeit hab ich die werkseitig verbauten Maxxis Highroller drauf. Da ich das Bike gebraucht gekauft hab und es mein erstes Enduro ist, kann ich derzeit aber schwer abschätzen wie gut die Pneus a) im Vergleich zu neueren Modellen und b) überhaupt noch sind. Das Bike wurde 2 Saison relativ intensiv gefahren... von daher denk ich sind die bald mal durch. KM Angabe hab ich leider keine.
Bin jetzt durch Tests auch auf den Hans Dampf Evolution Sknakeskin gekommen, allerdings kommt Schwalbe hier ja nicht wirklich gut weg. Tubeless ist für mich vorerst mal kein Thema, meine Mavic Laufräder unterstützen das glaub ich gar nicht.

Bringts was wenn ich hier mal eine Nahaufahme des Profils poste? Beim letzten Service wurde vom Mechaniker zumindest nix beanstandet, hab aber auch nicht gezielt danach gefragt.

----------


## FloImSchnee

Falls es hilft: bilde mir ein, dass mein Maxxis Ardent 26x2,4 EXO merklich schwerer rollt als der Fat Albert 2,4 (harte Mischung, noch vor der Pacestar-Zeit) den ich jetzt mehr fahre. 
Grip trau ich mich nicht vergleichen, da müsste ich sie direkt abwechselnd fahren. Jedenfalls kein grober Unterschied.

Hab schon von einigen gehört, dass der Hans Dampf noch einen Hauch leichter rollen soll als der Fat Albert.

Interessant wäre, wie stark der Rollwiderstand durch die Super-Gravity-Ausführung steigt. (Apex in den Seitenwänden in Felgennähe)
Pannensicherheit sollte auf jeden Fall spürbar besser sein.

----------


## noox

Ich hab mir ja mittlerweile den Ardent geholt. 

Im Vergleich zum Crossmark, den ich vorher gefahren bin, merkt man richtig wie sich am Asphalt bergauf die Noppen verwinden. Außerdem befürchte ich, dass die Seitenstollen viel zu weich sind. Die sind so klein, aber doch lang, sodass sie einfach auf die Seite biegen. 

Spontan würde ich mal sagen, dass der Ardent im Vergleich zum Crossmark folgende Vorteile hat:

Optik auf EnduroIn Ausnahmefällen mehr Uphill-Traktion (aber dort wo mir der Crossmark zuwenig Traktion hatte, haben die meisten schon geschoben)Vermutlich bessere Bremsperformance

Dafür dürfte der Rollwiderstand schon deutlich größer sein. Interessant ist, dass sich der Ardent ziemlich weich anfühlt. Ist ja glaub ich eine 60er Gummimischung. 

Für's Regenrennnen am Samerberg übermorgen sicher ok. Aber ansonsten würde ich den Crossmark wieder dem Ardent bevorzugen. Leider ist der grad beim BMO nicht lieferbar und mein alter Crossmark ist komplett unrund und hat jetzt auch ein Loch.

Vielleicht doch mal den Hans Dampf probieren - der wäre noch leichter und ich hab eigentlich noch nichts Negatives von dem gehört.


Ich bin echt gespannt auf diesen neuen Schwalbe Reifen. Niedrige und gut rollende Mittelstollen und gscheite Seitenstollen.

----------


## hhacks

offTopic: Was heißt Regenrennen - zuletzt hat mei WetterApp Schnee prophezeit ;-)

----------


## Tobias

> Vielleicht doch mal den Hans Dampf probieren - der wäre noch leichter und ich hab eigentlich noch nichts Negatives von dem gehört.


Im Nassen is der mMn nix. da red' ich noch nicht mal von nassen Wurzeln sondern einfach von nassem Boden.
Und mir reißen am HR die Seitenstollen ab wie normal nur bei SuperTacky Reifen am DH Radl. Der Hans Dampf ist aber wohlgemerkt am Tourenbike!

Im Trockenen taugt er mir an und für sich recht gut. 

Nachfolger wird trotzdem wieder ein Minion F... EXO oder 2.35er faltbar

----------


## noox

Ich hab das heute auch gehört. Ein Bekannter sucht verzweifelt einen Reifen für sein 29er, weil der Hans Dampf im Nassen angeblich nix is. Ich verstehe das eigentlich nicht, weil ja sogar a Minion im Nassen noch gut geht, solangs zumindest net tief wird. Dann fehlt ihm die Selbstreinigung.

Bei mir wäre der Hans Dampf aber eh nur für den Hinterreifen - allerdings ist mir da lieber ein Reifen, der von mir aus wegen mangelndem Profil rutscht, als einer der wegen falscher Gummimischung auf nassen Steinen unkontrolliert herumspringt... 

Bin mal gespannt, wie morgen der Minion EXO 3C im Nassen beim Enduro-Rennen am Samerberg tut. Zur Not hätt ich noch einen gezwickten Wetscream und einen Highroller II, allerdings beides in DH-Ausführung.

----------


## grisch

ich geb dann auch wieder mal wo meinen senf dazu:
habe jahrelang schwalbe reifen gehabt. Fat Alberts und Hans Dampf's.
Schwalbe sind im Nassen nicht ok für mich. Auch der Hans Dampf hats nicht gebracht. liegt neuwertig zu Hause herum.
Im trockenen macht er Laune, Rollwiderstand ist super.
jetzt seit Anfang der Saison mit Minion und Highroller unterwegs. Ist OK für mich. Rollwiderstand nicht so gut wie mit Hans Dampf, dafür aber bergab spassiger, auch bzw. vor allem im Nassen.
aber ich will bergauf wie auch bergab keine bestzeiten jagen!

----------


## klamsi

> Bin mal gespannt, wie morgen der Minion EXO 3C im Nassen beim Enduro-Rennen am Samerberg tut. Zur Not hätt ich noch einen gezwickten Wetscream und einen Highroller II, allerdings beides in DH-Ausführung.


Bei der EWS sind's doch auch alle mit DH-Karkasse Gefahren. Des sollte dann doch perfekt passen!?  :Smile:

----------


## noox

So schnell fahr ich net  :Wink:

----------


## smOoh

Fürs Rennen am Samerberg hab ich Swampis ST DH v/h drauf (wie schon in Treuchtlingen). Keine Kompromisse  :Wink:  Falls es doch nicht so nass ist, fahr ich mit HR 1/2 oder Intensen DH. Mal schauen. Platten im Lauf ist halt richtig ärgerlich, da tret ich lieber mehr berghoch, macht mir nix.

Gibts den HR1 2.35 nicht als UST Version? Wäre ja auch vll was..

----------


## Sethimus

> Bei der EWS sind's doch auch alle mit DH-Karkasse Gefahren. Des sollte dann doch perfekt passen!?

 nach jones' reaktion zu urteilen im dirt tv video eher nicht, siehe stelle mit dem maes interview...

----------


## FLo33

Hannes, ich hätte noch 2 Fragen zum Crossmark:

Hast du deinen abgewogen, und falls ja, wieviel? Meiner hat 909 g, is also eigentlich ganz ok zur Herstellerangabe von 885 g.Ich hab auf den Fotos gesehen, dass du ihn in gekennzeichneter Laufrichtung montiert hast. Das ist für meine Begriffe am Hinterrad aber grad die verkehrte, weil zum Treten kein Grip > Rampen, und bergab hoher Verschleiß > vertikale Kanten.

Er sollte doch sowieso saugut rollen, da hab ich lieber ein bisserl mehr Traktion bergauf und bergab brauch ich hinten so gut wie keinen über-drüber Bremsgrip. Dann reissts vielleicht auch keine Stollen raus  :Wink: 

Danke, Flo

----------


## noox

Ich hab meinen vom letzten Jahr mit 887 g unter Ist-Gewicht in meinem Bike-Aufbau-Excel eingetragen. Allerdings habe ich das Foto dazu nicht mehr gefunden.

Mir ist heuer vor kurzem ein Stollen ausgerissen (Biken mit Lift, eher steinig). Seither deutlicher Luftverlust. Außerdem ist der Reifen seit Anfang der Saison ziemlich "aus'm Leim gegangen". Völlig unrund. Bzw. mittig war er schon noch rund, aber Seitenschläge - extrem.

Ich hab den Reifen jetzt nochmals abgewogen: ca. 875 g (noch nicht schlimm abgefahren, und mit etwas Dreck).

Ich hab mir mittlerweile einen neuen gekauft, da der aber nicht so schnell liefernd war, habe ich zwischenzeitlich einen Ardent genommen, der momentan noch oben ist. Am Asphalt bergauf merkst aber einen deutlichen Unterschied. Beim Crossmark arbeiten die Noppen nicht merkbar, beim Ardent schon massiv.

Den neuen Crossmark habe ich abgewogen. Allerdings nicht zusammengefaltet, daher a bissl schwierig. Bei mehreren Messungen hab ich so 900 +/- 5 g gemessen. 


Zwecks Laufrichtung: Gute Frage. Vor allem das mit dem Stollen-Ausreißen ist ein Argument. Ich glaub ob jetzt mehr Brems oder mehr Bergauf-Grip besser wäre, merkt man da sicher nur in Grenz-Situationen. Aber das mit den Stollen ist ein Argument! Es hat mir nämlich genau bei solchen Noppen erwischt.

----------


## FLo33

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich hab ihn jetzt einmal "verkehrt" montiert. Wenn ich lustig bin, montier ich ihn einmal um.

Primär gehts mir um einen Vergleich zu meinem momentanen HR-Favoriten, Panaracer Rampage PR. Den hab ich mich aber noch nicht getraut tubeless zu montieren. Das wären dann noch einmal ca. 100-130 g gespart, mit Gülle wohlgemerkt. Den Crossmark hab ich jetzt ohne drauf.

----------


## noox

Crossmark soll angeblich mit der Zeit undicht werden. Wobe ich das selbst beim 2.10 mitgemacht hab. Ob da der 2,25er besser ist, weiß ich nicht. Anfangs ist er jedenfalls schön dicht. 

Bei mir ist nur das Problem, dass die Notubes auch nur mit Milch dicht ist.

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

ich bin mal so frei und werf mal den Onza Ibex in den Raum...

Meiner Meinung nach ein ziemlich guter Reifen, fahr ihn der 2,4er falt mit der 55a Mischung... hat gewogen 850g neu, rollt ziemlich gut (20er schnitt in der ebene zum kilometerfressen ist kein Problem). im Trockenen hab ich bis jetzt auch noch keine Probleme gehabt. Wie er auf nassem Untergrund reagiert, weiß ich aber noch nicht, wird sich aber sicher noch zeigen.

----------


## FloImSchnee

Über den Ibex hab ich auch schon viel gutes gehört. 




> (20er schnitt in der ebene zum kilometerfressen ist kein Problem).


Tippfehler? Du meinst 30er-Schnitt nehme ich an?

----------


## noox

Mich würde aber 30er fast nu mehr wundern als 20  :Wink:  

Also mit dem Enduro auf der Straße schaff ich die 30 nur mit Rückenwind. Wenn kein Wind geht, dann bin ich mit dem Crossmark so bei 27/28 - allerdings ist da der Puls dann eher schon zu hoch (bei 10-15 km im Flachen). Mit Gegen/Seiten-Wind dann oft nur bei 25-26. Mit dem Ardent ist es noch etwas zacher. Der Onza rollt sicher auch nicht leichter?

----------


## huidiwui

Ich hab derzeit folgende verbaut (beide in 2.3er Version): 

Vo:Specialized Butcher Control Gewicht ca. 730g
Hi: Specialized Purgatory Control Gewicht ca. 685g

muss sagen das sind überraschend gute Reifen.

----------


## FLo33

Echt? Als ich vor 1,5 Jahren is letzte Mal an Specialized Reifen ausprobiert hab, bin i genau 2 Mal damit gfahren, hab ihn runter gnommen und in die letzte Ecke im Keller zundtn - dort liegt er immer noch. Fürchterlich war der!

----------


## huidiwui

na muß mal ehrlich ein Kompliemt aussprechen, die halten die Spur, rollen leicht und locker auf Asphalt, und sonderlich schwer sinds auch ned wies scheint. Hinten hab ich selber bis jetzt nicht gewusst, is es ein Dual Compound Reifen seitliche Flanken sind aus weicherem Gummi.

Ich selber hätte die auch ned gekauft, waren aufm Neubike drauf, deswegen umso überraschender...

----------


## FLo33

Ah, ok. Gut zu wissen, vielleicht kriegen sie wieder einmal eine Chance.

----------


## noox

Da viele Bekannte ein Specialized fahren, fahren auch relativ viele mit diesen Reifen. Die sollen wirklich gut sein. Hat man einige beim Kirchberg-Enduro gesehen, trotz dem ganzen Schlamm.


Ich bin am Kirchberg-Enduro jetzt den High Roller II EXO 3C vorne gefahren. Hinten habe ich kurfristig den Minion EXO 3C montiert, den ich bis jetzt vorne gefahren bin. Hinten auch ein weicher Reifen ist einfach gutmütiger auf nassen Wurzeln. 

Vorne beim High Roller II habe ich kaum einen Unterschied bemerkt zum Minion. Mir ist nur mehrmals am WE das Vorderrad plötzlich ausgebrochen und hat sich dann wieder gefangt. Vom Minion kenn ich das so nicht. Da ist der Grenzbereich gutmütiger, aber wenns dann aus ist, dann ist er weg...

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

> Über den Ibex hab ich auch schon viel gutes gehört. 
> 
> 
> Tippfehler? Du meinst 30er-Schnitt nehme ich an?


na 20er schnitt... genau weiß ichs nicht... bin die donauinsel rauf und runter (ca 40km) ind 2h gerollt...
und da hast auch meistens einen Gegenwind...
und mit einem 180mm freerider is das eh auch schon anstrengedn genug.
Bzw gehts von meiner kondi her net wirklich schneller...

rollen tut er wiegesagt verdammt leicht...

----------


## Tyrolens

> Crossmark soll angeblich mit der Zeit undicht werden. Wobe ich das selbst beim 2.10 mitgemacht hab. Ob da der 2,25er besser ist, weiß ich nicht. Anfangs ist er jedenfalls schön dicht.



Kann das auch für den 2,25er bestätigen.
Meiner hat jetzt noch ca. 50% Restprofil und drei undichte Stellen. Sieht lustig aus, weil es dort die Dichtmilch raus drückt und feucht ist. Allesamt Risse, wobei einer an der Seitenwand, gut 20 mm lang, vermutlich von einem Steinkontakt rührt, aber die zwei kleinen direkt auf der Lauffläche? 
Das Lustige ist, dass der Highroller vorne drauf mit Rissen übersät ist, das aber nicht hat. 

Der Crossmark ist halt ein LUST und der Highroller ein DHUST Reifen.

Jedenfalls, mein Problem: Wenn jetzt nicht mal mehr ein 900 g Reifen hinten abgefahren werden kann, was ist dann der nächste Schritt??? Vom Grip her ist der Crossmark schon in Ordnung. Ich muss halt viel Luft raus lassen und die Seitenstollen könnten etwas stärker ausgeprägt sein, aber sonst der für meine Zwecke schon sehr gut geeignet. 

Die Frage ist nun, wie eine Alternative aussehen könnte. Ich bin kein Schwalbe Mensch, aber der Rock Razor sieht so verkehrt nicht aus. Meinem Spezl habe ich gerade einen Mountain King II bestellt. Der rollt sicher schlechter als der Crossmark und wiegt gefährlich wenig. Der Rock Razor halt noch mal 80 g mehr und das kann es doch irgendwie nicht sein, an einem All Mountain Bike!!! Gut, die TrailStar Version wiegt 660 g und ist wahrscheinlich nach einmal anschauen schon kaputt.

----------


## FLo33

Das mit dem Crossmark kann ich 2fach bestätigen, einmal Riss in der Lauffläche und einmal knapp über dem Wulst. Ich hab beide einfach von innen mit einem normalem Pickfleck gedichtet. Leider hat er aber beim letzten mal ziemlich gelitten und hält nicht mehr richtig auf der Felge bzw is mit der Standpumpe nicht mehr zu montieren.

Von den Schwalbe würde ich die Finger lassen, ich habs mehrfach versucht, die haben alle nach ca 500km keinen Grip im Nassen mehr. Ausnahme is vielleicht vertstar, aber den am Hinterrad?

Ich fahr momentan auch MK2 in protection black chili Ausführung. Vom Grip/Rollwiderstand her der beste Kompromiss bisher. Den hats mir allerdings auch schon einmal von der Felge gezogen. Dabei bin ich aber mit echt weit ausgestelltem Hinterrad genau auf einem Stein gelandet, insofern wars glaub ich Pech.

Super wär ein HighRoller oder Minion von den Seitenstollen her, mit schnellem Profil in der Mitte, quasi ein CrossRoller.

----------


## Pilatus

den "Crossroller" gab es ja schon: als Highroller Semislick oder als Lopes BlingBling. 
als Rock Razor Alternative gibt es jetzt noch den Specialized Slaughter.

----------


## noox

Den Slaughter wird's aber noch nicht geben? Was ich so gesehen hab, anfangs nur in 27,5 und 29". Krass wie schnell das geht, dass ma mit am 26er veraltet ist...

----------


## Tyrolens

So wie auch bei Michelin. Die bieten die neuesten Modelle mit 50/55er Gummimischung auch nicht mehr in 26" an. 
Ist genau so gekommen, wie ich es vor einem Jahr vorhergesagt habe. 

Semislicks sind dann eh schon wieder zu viel (wenig) des guten. Ein wenig Mittelprofil brauche ich zumindest schon.
Mountain King und Co werden bergauf vermutlich einiges an Körner kosten, wenn ich zb an die Auffahrt zur Fleckalm denke... 50% Asphalt, steil  - da kann man sich ja vorstellen, wie es die Stollen verbiegt. Mehr Mittelprofil wäre halt schön. Das war auch das Kaufargument für den Crossmark damals. 

Ist das bei Schwalbe noch immer so schlimm? Bin seit Jahren nicht mehr Schwalbe gefahren. Damals war das mit dem heftigen Verschleiß ein großes Thema. War ja auch die erste Generation von 3C Reifen. Das zweite Problem waren die empfindlichen Seitenwände, vor allem bei der Big Betty. 

Vielleicht probiere ich auch einfach mal einen Race King 2,40 Protection. Der kostet 35 Euro. Wäre nicht viel vertan. Halbwegs robuste Seitenwände haben die Contis ja. 

Semislicks gibt es übrigens bei Kenda in drei verschiedenen Ausführungen, glaube ich.

----------


## noox

Jetzt bei den Enduro-Rennen in Kirchberg waren einige ziemlich begeistert vom Magic Marry am Vorderreifen. Beim Steve hat er allerdings schon wieder Anzeichen von Rissen in den Seitenstollen, obwohl das Profil noch nagelneu ausschaut.

Hinten weiß ich noch immer net, was ich fahren soll. Ich häng momentan beim Ardent. Gestern für's Rennen im Nassen dann aber einen Highroller II. Vielleicht habe ich mich aber deswegen in den Nassen Kurven so schwer getan, weil der hinten weniger "mitlenkt" und ich aber nur hauptsächlich Reifen mit wenig Grip am Hinterrad gewohnt bin ...

----------


## FLo33

Welche Ausführung vom Ardent fährst Du dann, Hannes?

----------


## FLo33

> (...)
> Ist das bei Schwalbe noch immer so schlimm? Bin seit Jahren nicht mehr Schwalbe gefahren. Damals war das mit dem heftigen Verschleiß ein großes Thema. War ja auch die erste Generation von 3C Reifen. Das zweite Problem waren die empfindlichen Seitenwände, vor allem bei der Big Betty. 
> 
> Vielleicht probiere ich auch einfach mal einen Race King 2,40 Protection. Der kostet 35 Euro. Wäre nicht viel vertan. Halbwegs robuste Seitenwände haben die Contis ja. 
> 
> Semislicks gibt es übrigens bei Kenda in drei verschiedenen Ausführungen, glaube ich.


Da gehts mir eh ganz gleich! Ich finde vom Fahrverhalten her den Crossmark echt super, aber er hält leider nicht lang. Ich vermute, dass das mit den XC-untypisch niedrigen Drücken zusammenhängt.

Haltbarkeit würde ich das bei Schwalbe nicht nennen, eher ein Verhärten der Gummimischung oder ein ausdiffundieren von Weichmachern oder was weiß ich. Jedenfalls haben sie nach einer halben Saison im Nassen NULL Grip. Ein mir bekannter hauptberuflicher Guide, Fahrtechniktrainer und ehemaliger Nationaltrainer, der ja berufsbedingt doch etwas mehr fährt, hat genau das gleiche gesagt.

Da hat Conti die wesentlich bessere Gummihexenküche.

Allgemein mag ich von dem her einfach Maxxis am meisten.

----------


## Tyrolens

Beim Ardent gibt es eh kaum Auswahl, oder? 2,24er mit niedrigem Profil, 2,40er mit hohem Profil und beide in dual compound, dazu noch EXO Karkasse. Mehr geht da leider nicht. 

Von der Magic Mary hört man viel gutes, das stimmt. Angeblich, wenn er Risse bekommt, soll man sich bei Schwalbe melden. Die schicken dann einen neuen. 

Ich könnt jetzt eh nicht sagen, dass der Crossmark hinten viel zu wenig grip hätte. Klar rutscht er, aber scheinbar ist das nicht so ein großes Problem. Ich fahre mehr über das Vorderrad und durch das lange Heck wird's vielleicht auch bisschen gutmütiger. Außerdem bin ich ja langsam.  :Smile: 

Vielleicht wär' die Schwalbe Kombi doch mal zu probieren? Und dann reklamieren, weil's nicht mehr grippen.  :Big Grin: 
BCC von Conti hab ich nie verstanden. Da gibt es auch keine Aussage über die shore Härten, glaube ich und keine verschiedenen Gummimischungen? Wenn ich einen Race King mit BCC kaufe, hat der dann den gleichen Gummi wie ein Trail King? 
Bin auch der selben Meinung, dass Maxxis einfach die geilsten Gummimischungen hat.  

Im Enduro Magazin fahren sie das Canyon Spektral unter trockenen Bedingungen hinten mit dem Ikon und vorne einen DHR II.

----------


## noox

> Welche Ausführung vom Ardent fährst Du dann, Hannes?


26x2,4 EXO MaxxPro/60er 

Wobei momentan nur mehr Fransch und ich den fahren. Rü baut er zu hoch. Auch da Steve ist net begeistert. Bei so Fahrer wie da Rü sind die Seitenstollen vermutlich auch zu schwach. Paz war im Regen auch net so begeistert. Es ist halt doch ein härterer Reifen. 

Im Vergleich zu einem 3C Minion oder Highroller II rollt der Ardent aber schon richtig gut.

----------


## Tyrolens

Mir ist gerade noch Mavic eingefallen.Lassen die bei Michelin fertigen? Der Roam XL sieht eigentlich ganz spaßig aus.

----------


## Tyrolens

Ich habe mir jetzt mal die neuen Hutchinson Reifen angesehen. 
Weiß jemand, wo man die zuverlässig bestellen kann? 

Hätte gedacht, beim Vertrieb hätte sich seit 2013 etwas verbessert...

----------


## klamsi

Gibts bereits erfahrungen mit dem Specialized Slaughter oder dem Schwalbe Rock Razor?

Für vorne scheint, gerade als Maxxis Fan, eh der Minion DHF am vernünftigsten zu sein wenn man einen gut rollenden Reifen mit genügend Grip sucht oder?

----------


## noox

Der Slaughter wäre ein sehr interessanter Reifen. Allerdings gibt es den aktuell nur in 650b/29x2.3

Hat der in 2.3 eigentlich genügend Breite?

Was mich auch irritiert: Die Maxxis Minion DHF EXO 3C gibt's in 27,5 nur in 2.3". Ich fahr momentan den 26er in 2.5 - gut das 2.5 ist eigentlich ein 2.4 (was bei den neueren Maxxis Reifen auch üblicherweise so draufsteht). ABer 2.3 ist halt doch schon wieder schmäler.

Momentan ist's ma noch wurscht, weil ich eh noch 26" fahre. Aber irgendwann wird's auch was Größeres werden, bzw. fragen mich auch Freunde bezüglich Reifen.

----------


## FLo33

Schaust in der Reifenbreiten-Datenbank nach und siehst, dass der 2.5 FR Exo MaxxTerra gleich breit baut, wie der 2.3 Tlr MaxxTerra, bzw. sogar breiter. 

www.reifenbreiten-datenbank.d...F-26x2.30.html

www.reifenbreiten-datenbank.d...F-26x2.50.html

----------


## noox

Jetzt wird's noch unübersichtlicher - ich dachte das 2.4 ist das neue 2.5 - nein, es ist 2.3 ... da soll einer Schlau draus werden! Ist dann der 29er, dens in 2.5 und 2.3 gibt 2x gleich breit?

----------


## FLo33

:Big Grin:  a Traum

----------


## noox

Laut der Reifendatenbank ist der 29x2.5 Minion DHF 60,5 mm breit - allerdings auf einer sehr breiten Felge (35 mm außen).

Der 29x2.3 Minion DHR II ist 56,5 mm auf einer Flow (normal bzw. EX). 

Der Unterschied wären damit weniger 0,16". Noch weniger, wenn man die unterschiedlich breiten Felgen berücksichtigt...

----------


## FLo33

Ich glaube, dass ein "echter" 2.5er in 29" recht schwer werden würde. Vielleicht machen sie solche deswegen nicht.

----------


## noox

Den Minion DHR als EXO 3C MaxxTerra, Tubeless Ready gibt's in 29x2.3 und 29x2.5:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Ma...+minion+dhf+3c

Unterschied angeblich 925 g zu 1015 g.

Der 26x2.3 hat 925 g.

Im Unterschied zum alten 26x2.5 EXO 3C MaxxTerra (nicht Tubeless Ready), der knapp unter 900 g wiegt.


Am schlimmsten ist es momentan eh bei Maxxis was Bezeichnungen und Verfügbarkeit bestimmter Größen betrifft. Schwalbe ist da glaube ich Vorreiter. Einheitliche Bezeichnungen und die Reifen in allen (oder den meisten?) sinnvollen Größen und Dimensionen verfügbar.

Bei Conti gibt's dann auch wieder bestimmte Reifen nicht in ProTection oder bestimmte Größen.

----------


## Tyrolens

Ja, Schwalbe ist da super.Ich warte noch immer auf einen Ardent Race in 26x2,30 mit so 800 g, dafür gibt es für vorne Auswahl satt mit DHR II, DHF und Highroller II. Warum aber der DHR II viel weniger als die anderen beiden wiegt???

----------


## noox

Momentan warte ich auf einen 3C-Hinterreifen, der Ardent-Mittelstollen hat (hart) und Minion Front Seitenstollen (weich). Mit 800 - 900 g EXO.  :Wink:

----------


## klamsi

Ich möcht mir jetzt den Slaughter fürs Enduro holen. Würd ihn auch gern Tubeless fahren und jetzt steh ich als Tubeless Nackerbatzl vor der Frage welceh Karkasse ich da brauch. Geben tuts ihn ja als Control (7xxg) oder Grid 2BlissReady (9xxg). Angeblich sind beide Tubeless tauglich. Aber was nimmt ma fürs Enduro bzw. Plabutsch und Platn als Einsatzgebiet?
Im MOment fahr ich einen Butcher mit der Control Karkasse und Schlauch. Das hält ganz gut aber bei Tubeless?
Was sagen die Tubeless Profis?

----------


## FLo33

Ich persönlich bin noch keinen Specialized tubeless gefahren, hab aber letztens gelesen, dass die control-Variante zwar tubeless montierbar, aber zu instabil sei, grid dieses Problem aber ganz hervorragend löse.

Ich habs gefunden, auf NSMB wars.

----------


## hhacks

@tubeless:
Also ich fahr den Purgatory Control und Butcher Control (2-Bliss-ready steht am Reifen auch noch drauf) tubeless. 
Ich hatte schon einmal bei beiden gleichzeitig Totalausfall. Allerdings im Keller nach einigen Tagen nicht fahren (gar nicht so viele). 
Da ging dann aber gar nix mehr - sprich Neuaufbau vom Felgenband an.
Seitdem aber problemlos. Lag vermutlich am verrutschten, zu schmalen Felgenband.

Im Vergleich zum Rubber Queen, den ich davor gefahren bin, merk ich beim Purgatory grad am Plabutsch mehr Instabilität auf Querwurzeln.
Dass er in Kurven wegwalgt hätt ich nicht bemerkt. Bin aber nicht so der Kurvenrailer.

----------


## pAz

würd auch zum schwereren greifen...

----------


## noox

Ich fahr die knapp unter 900 g schweren Maxxis 26" EXO Reifen mit so "Intermediate"-Karkasse. Mit 650b wären die sicher auch etwas schwerer - dann wär ma ca. in der Gewichtsklasse. Ich denke dass da die die Grid mit 2BlissReady sicher die bessere Option ist. 

Außer du fährst damit kaum gröberes Zeugs ... Aber ohne eine härtere Karkasse brauchst normalerweise auch mehr Druck.

----------


## FLo33

So, ich muss jetzt eimal meinen Senf zum Ardent los werden. Ich hab mir den Ardent MaxxPro EXO 2,4, wohlgemerkt nicht UST und nicht Tubeless ready, fürs Hinterrad gekauft. Ich hab ihn vor der Montage abgewogen, 720 Gramm, anstatt der angegebenen 800. Nicht schlecht.

Nach einigem Hin und Her hab ich es sogar geschafft, ihn tubeless zu montieren. Auf der ZTR Flow war es nur mit Kompressor möglich, auf der Crossmax SX hat meine Speci MTB High Volume Floorpump gereicht. Auf der ZTR bin ich ihn noch nicht gefahren, auf der Crossmax Felge hält er sehr gut, wie eigentlich alle Maxxis Reifen. Keinerlei burps bisher. Von daher haben die Maxxis den Contis einiges voraus, dort burpen sogar die UST-Reifen auf der Mavic UST-Felge.

Auf Asphalt und hartem, ebenen Untergrund rollt er sehr gut. Das wars für mich aber auch schon mit den positiven Eigenschaften. Sobald es steil und wurzelig wird, ist vorbei mit dem Grip. Momentan ist es relativ trocken, aber es gibt einige Stellen, an denen ich letzte Woche im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes durchgedreht hab. Ich will nicht wissen, wie schlecht der im Nassen bergauf geht.
Bergab gabs für mich dann leider die nächsten Enttäuschungen. Beim Anbremsen ist er komisch, zuerst rutscht er, dann baut er auf einmal mehr Grip auf. Ziemlich unvorhersehbar. Der Kurvengrip ist für mich auch ein Rätsel, wenns halten soll, rutscht er und wenn man wo reinrutschen will, gript er, nur um dann auf einmal doch aufzumachen, völlig unvorhersehbar. Das Schlimmste ist aber, wenn ein paar nasse Steine und/oder Wurzeln ins Spiel kommen - null Grip. Brrrr...

Für mich leider eine Katastrophe. Eine Chance bekommt er noch, ich montier ihn verkehrt, eventuell hat er dann noch eine Berechtigung als Trockenreifen, mit optimierten Bergaufgrip und vorhersagbarer Bremsperformance, nämlich fast keiner. Ist immer noch besser, als dieses einmal so und dann wieder gänzlich anders, wie er jetzt tut.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ich glaub, dass mir eine Rille zwischen den Mitten- und Seitenstollen fehlt, so wie sie beim Minion DHF und beim HR vorhanden ist. Dadurch gibts einen definierteren Grenzbereich und man bekommt ein besseres Gefühl, was noch geht. Die Bremsperformance ist mir jedoch ein Rätsel... Wenigstens gehts dem Steve gleich, ich hab schon gedacht, ich bin der einzige, der mit dem Unding ned zurecht kommt.  :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

Rü und Paz kommen mit dem Ardent auch nicht zurecht.

Fransch fährt ihn aber auch. 

Ich merke komischerweise den Unterschied so gut wie nicht. Ich bin halt in der Vergangenheit schon oft Hinterreifen mit wenig Grip gefahren (am Enduro). Am Downhill-Bike fahr ich momentan wenig und daher auch gute Hinterreifen, aber in der Vergangenheit bin ich die Hinterreifen meist knapp bis zum Semislick-Profil gefahren. 

Ich glaub ich bin auch heuer die Enduro-Rennen meistens mit Ardent am Hinterreifen gefahren (wobei ich mich nimmer 100% erinnern kann). 

Grad am WE waren wir in Meran. Teils trocken, teils aber nasse Wurzeln und Wiesen (z.B. steile, wurzeldurchzogene Waldlichtung mit Grasbewuchs - alles nass). Ich hatte da einige unentspannte Vorderradrutscher. Dass da der Hinterreifen mal nicht das gemacht hat, was ich mir erwartet hatte kann ich mich nicht erinnern.

Eine Freundin war mit am 29er Speci Enduro Testbiker mit hinten Slaughter oben. Die hat ziemlich gejammert, dass sie mit dem Reifen nicht zurecht kommt. Normal wäre das mein Reifen (gibt's aber nicht für 26"). Muss allerdings dazusagen, dass die Trails am WE teils sehr steil und technisch (und manchmal nass) waren, sodass da der Slaughter sicher nicht der richtige Hinterreifen wäre.

Ich fahre vermutlich viel zu viel über den Vorderreifen.

Tubeless-Montage auf Arch EX oder Flow EX ging bei mir problemlos. Einmal kann ich mich an Probleme mit einem EXO erinneren, den ich schon X-mal montiert bzw. demontiert hatte. War glaub ich ein Ardent. Mit etwas Geduld ging's aber trotzdem mit der JoeBlow Mountain.

----------


## FLo33

Ich bin ja das ganze letzte Jahr den Crossmark gefahren und bin mit dem auch super zurecht gekommen. Den hab ich aber auch verkehrt montiert gehabt, zwecks besserem Grip beim Treten und längerer Haltbarkeit beim Bremsen. Der hat für mich auch sehr gut funktioniert, bis es halt im Oktober nass wurde, weil für Landungen auf nassen Querwurzen ist der auch eher nicht zu empfehlen - Aua!  :EEK!: 

Vom gesamten Roll- und Bremsverhalten am sympathischsten war mit bisher der Mountain King II. Nur hält die Contikarkasse auch in der ProTection -Ausführung leider nicht das, was sie verspricht und die EXO kann.

Ich warte jetzt seit Anfang August auf einen Minion DHR II MaxxTerra tlr... Wenn der endlich einmal geliefert wird, dann gibts die nächste Vergleichsmeldung.

----------


## noox

Bezüglich Karkasse: War es bei dir tatsächlich die Karkasse? Ein Freund hatte im Bikes & Beats Festival mehrere Platten mit dem Trail King. Er hat glaub ich sogar einen neuen bekommen, mit dem es nicht besser geworden ist. Continental hat ihm dann gesagt, dass vermutlich das Reifenprofil nicht zu seinen Felgen passt und so die Snakebite-Gefahr höher ist.

Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich gelesen, dass Syntace bei ihren W35-Felgen angibt, dass bestimmte Reifen (explizit angegeben der Minion) nicht zu den Felgen passt, weil da die Lücke zwischen den Profil-Noppen genau auf das Felgenhorn trifft. Wäre die Frage, ob so breite Felgen (und somit etwas niedrigere Reifen) generell Snakebite-empfindlicher sind. 

Wobei ich nicht weiß, ob so ein Problem auch mit Tubeless-Reifen besteht.


Zwecks-Bergauf-Grip: Ich fahr meist auf guten Straßen bergauf. Dort, wo mir der Grip ausgeht, ist mir schon längst die Kraft bzw. Puste ausgegangen. Und die meisten Leute, mit denen ich heuer gefahren bin, haben da mindestens genauso früh zum Schieben angefangen.

----------


## hhacks

Bei solchen Herbstbedingungen bin ich mit dem Rubber Queen 2,4" BCC sehr gut zurecht gekommen. VR u HR.
Wie ich sehe produzieren die den aber nicht mehr. Ist vom Profil her aber dem Trail King sehr, sehr ähnlich.

War damals mit 900g in der UST Version im Vergleich recht schwer, hat aber auf einer (alten) Flow Felge gut gehalten, allerdings nur mit Milch. War damals schweineteuer - 60 Euro/Reifen, dafür handmade in DLand.
Ich hab den mit 1,8 bar fahren können und hatte nie Durchschläge. 
Die Allgemeine Meinung war das der Rollwiderstand super ist, - mMn naja.
Bei https://www.bike-components.de/de/Co...modell-p26229/ gibts die noch in 2,2".

----------


## noox

> So, ich muss jetzt eimal meinen Senf zum Ardent los werden. Ich hab mir den Ardent MaxxPro EXO 2,4, wohlgemerkt nicht UST und nicht Tubeless ready, fürs Hinterrad gekauft. Ich hab ihn vor der Montage abgewogen, 720 Gramm, anstatt der angegebenen 800. Nicht schlecht.


Ich hab mir immer eingebildet, dass der nur unwesentlich weniger als der Minion EXO 3C gewogen hat (also etwas weniger als 880-890 g).

Ich hab jetzt aber leider kein Gewicht-Mess-Foto gefunden und notiert hab ich's auch nicht. Einen, den ich im März gekauft hab - etwas abgefahren, aber mit etwas eingetrockneten Tubeless-Milch-Resten - hat 850 g. Interessant ist außerdem, dass sich am Profil seit letzten Jahr scheinbar was getan hat. Bei dem vom Mai 2013 sind diese einzelnen rautenförmige Stollen zwischen Seiten- und Mittelstollen deutlich kleiner als von dem von heuer. Interessant finde ich, dass sich die Gummimischung nicht wirklich hart anfühlt. Gefühlt sogar weicher als von am Downhill Minion DHF 60a - glaub allerdings, dass das Einbildung ist, weil Stollen einfach dünner sind und sich so viel leichter drücken lassen. Vermutlich ist das auch eins der Hauptprobleme vom Ardent: Die Seitenstollen halten bei mehr Druck nicht und knicken weg. Bremswirkung im Nassen ist sicher auch schlecht, weil die Mittenstollen sofort zumachen.

Das mit 720 g kommt mir aber schon sehr komisch vor. Dass ein und derselbe Reifen einmal ca. 720, dann 850 wiegen soll... Ich hab den Ardent MaxxPro EXO Protection Faltreifen schwarz/26x2,4

Bike-Components gibt ihn mit 790 g bzw. 800 g an. BMO mit 800 g. Auf der Maxxis-Seite steht 825 g.

Wobei da gibt's scheinbar 3 Ausführungen von 26x2.4 gibt: www.maxxis.com/catalog/tire-294-121-ardent





> Bei solchen Herbstbedingungen bin ich mit dem Rubber Queen 2,4" BCC sehr gut zurecht gekommen. VR u HR.
> Wie ich sehe produzieren die den aber nicht mehr. Ist vom Profil her aber dem Trail King sehr, sehr ähnlich.
> 
> War damals mit 900g in der UST Version im Vergleich recht schwer, hat aber auf einer (alten) Flow Felge gut gehalten, allerdings nur mit Milch. War damals schweineteuer - 60 Euro/Reifen, dafür handmade in DLand.
> Ich hab den mit 1,8 bar fahren können und hatte nie Durchschläge. 
> Die Allgemeine Meinung war das der Rollwiderstand super ist, - mMn naja.
> Bei https://www.bike-components.de/de/Co...modell-p26229/ gibts die noch in 2,2".


Meine Rubber Queen, gekauft im Juli 2013 mit 26x2.4 ProTection und BCC hat 975 g gewogen. Bins aber bis jetzt nur mal kurz im Park am Vorderreifen gefahren.

----------


## FLo33

> Bei solchen Herbstbedingungen bin ich mit dem Rubber Queen 2,4" BCC sehr gut zurecht gekommen. VR u HR.
> Wie ich sehe produzieren die den aber nicht mehr. Ist vom Profil her aber dem Trail King sehr, sehr ähnlich.
> 
> War damals mit 900g in der UST Version im Vergleich recht schwer, hat aber auf einer (alten) Flow Felge gut gehalten, allerdings nur mit Milch. War damals schweineteuer - 60 Euro/Reifen, dafür handmade in DLand.
> Ich hab den mit 1,8 bar fahren können und hatte nie Durchschläge. 
> Die Allgemeine Meinung war das der Rollwiderstand super ist, - mMn naja.
> Bei https://www.bike-components.de/de/Co...modell-p26229/ gibts die noch in 2,2".


Den Rubber Queen hab ich auch noch, genauer gesagt sogar 2, beide in 2.4 UST BCC und beide gewogen, einmal 1161 und einmal 1164 Gramm. Einer ist noch ungefahren, weil Garantietausch wegen gebrochener Karkasse. Sind vom Grip her ok, vor allem bei Mischbedingungen. Mir sind sie zu schwer und neigen zum Burpen.

Den RQ gibts eh noch, die Continental-Marketingheinis haben sich nur den verklemmten Amis angebiedert, die ein Problem mit dem pöhsen Begriff Rubber Queen hatten. Seit dem heißt er Trail King. Erbärmlich...




> Ich hab mir immer eingebildet, dass der nur unwesentlich weniger als der Minion EXO 3C gewogen hat (also etwas weniger als 880-890 g).
> 
> Ich hab jetzt aber leider kein Gewicht-Mess-Foto gefunden und notiert hab ich's auch nicht. Einen, den ich im März gekauft hab - etwas abgefahren, aber mit etwas eingetrockneten Tubeless-Milch-Resten - hat 850 g. Interessant ist außerdem, dass sich am Profil seit letzten Jahr scheinbar was getan hat. Bei dem vom Mai 2013 sind diese einzelnen rautenförmige Stollen zwischen Seiten- und Mittelstollen deutlich kleiner als von dem von heuer. Interessant finde ich, dass sich die Gummimischung nicht wirklich hart anfühlt. Gefühlt sogar weicher als von am Downhill Minion DHF 60a - glaub allerdings, dass das Einbildung ist, weil Stollen einfach dünner sind und sich so viel leichter drücken lassen. Vermutlich ist das auch eins der Hauptprobleme vom Ardent: Die Seitenstollen halten bei mehr Druck nicht und knicken weg. Bremswirkung im Nassen ist sicher auch schlecht, weil die Mittenstollen sofort zumachen.
> 
> Das mit 720 g kommt mir aber schon sehr komisch vor. Dass ein und derselbe Reifen einmal ca. 720, dann 850 wiegen soll... Ich hab den Ardent MaxxPro EXO Protection Faltreifen schwarz/26x2,4
> 
> Bike-Components gibt ihn mit 790 g bzw. 800 g an. BMO mit 800 g. Auf der Maxxis-Seite steht 825 g.
> 
> Wobei da gibt's scheinbar 3 Ausführungen von 26x2.4 gibt: www.maxxis.com/catalog/tire-294-121-ardent
> ...


Ich war auch eher erstaunt, aber in der IBC-Gewichtsdatenbank sind mehrere 2014er Ardent 2.4 EXO MaxxPro mit ähnlichem Gewicht drin. Und meine anderen Wiegergebnisse korrelieren eigentlich immer ganz gut. Photo hab ich, wenn gewünscht.

Sorry für Fullquote, is am Handy aber echt mühsam zu editieren.

----------


## pAz

mein fav. is derzeit der dhrII in 3C exo oder fürn hochsommer in maxxpro dass er länger haltet.
für mich fehlt leider fürn herbst ein gscheider vorderreifen von maxxis, welshab ich das schwere vergehen mach und 2 unterschiedliche hersteller fahre  :Wink:  (magic mary vorne)

----------


## FLo33

Auf den DHR II warte ich jetzt seit Mitte August! Damals hab ich ihn bei bike-mailorder bestellt... Ich werde doch wieder bei bike-components ordern müssen.Hält der Magic Mary auch im Nassen nach 500 km Laufleistung, und damit im Gegenteil zu allen anderen Schwalbe nicht-DH-Reifen?

----------


## pAz

ka. so lang fahr ich den noch nicht  :Wink:

----------


## smOoh

wird Zeit dass der Shorty Exo (für Vorne) lieferbar ist..  

gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-...o-tr-maxxterra

----------


## Tyrolens

Was kann der besser als der Highroller? Bin mit dem im heurigen Dreckswetter viel gefahren und er hatte eigentlich immer gute Selbstreinigung.

----------


## Sendo

nach dieser Saison weiß ich eines, von Maxxis kommt mir nicht mehr ans enduro! evtl. maximal der dhr2 wie paz schon beschrieben hat hinten! Highroller2 ist von den Seitenstollen einfach zu schwach bricht ergo konstant aus! Aber standard mäßig MUSS folgende Kombination gefahren werden: Hans Dampf 2.35 Pacestar Snakeskin hinten, Magic Mary 2.35 Trailstar Snakeskin vorne! 
Letztes Rennen in Kroatien, SLO Enduro Groznjan, hat mal wieder gezeigt das diese Kombi einfach perfekt ist :-)

----------


## smOoh

bin den Shorty noch nicht gefahren, aber erwarte da den Biss der Magic Mary. Schwalbe Reifen werde ich nicht mehr kaufen. Keine Lust auf den Stollen-Ausreiß-Mist. Auch wenn meine aktuelle Kombi HD Trail/MM SG Trail vom Grip her Top ist.

evt. werde ich nächstes Jahr WTB Reifen durchprobieren (können)

----------


## pAz

@sendo: wennst 3C statt 60a fahrst schauts anders aus.
3C oder ST von maxxis is sogar dem Trailstar deutlich ueberlegen.

daher wuensch ich mir einen MM- snakeskin-verstar fuer vorne oder eben einen shorty exo 3C

----------


## noox

Also ich gebe einen Magic Marry Trailstar her - einen Tag gefahren. Bin überhaupt nicht damit zurecht gekommen. Hatte das Gefühl, dass der so unberechenbar rumrutscht (feucht, Wald, Wurzeln) - am nächsten Tag wieder Minion. Auch wenn der deutlich früher zumacht - aber für mich ist er viel berechenbarer. Mit den Schwalbe Gummimischungen komme ich enfach nicht zurecht. (Vertstar bin ich noch nicht gefahren).

Mit dem Highroller II bin ich (vorne) auch nicht so zurechtgekommen (3C). Hab auch von anderen gleiches gehört: Wenn man ihn in den Anfang des Grenzbereichs bringt, dann fängt er plötzlich zum Rutschen an, fängt sich dann aber wieder. Eigentlich eh logisch: Er hat zwar etwas krassere Seitenstollen als der Minion, aber im Übergang von Mitten- zu Seitenstollen fehlen quasi Stollen. Und das macht sich bemerkbar. Bin sowohl einen am DH als auch am Enduro gefahren. Ich hatte mehrmals die Situation, dass plötzlich das Vorderrad gegangen ist, und ich 100% der Meinung war, dass ich jetzt auf der Pappen lieg (mit anderen Reifen wär's auch so gewesen) Der High-Roller hat sich aber wieder gefangt. Scheinbar muss man den Reifen mit extremer Schräglage fahren. Ich vermute mal, dass er in den Kurven sogar mehr verträgt als ein Minion, aber man muss quasi lernen mit dieser Grip-Lücke richtig umzugehen.

Am Downhill-Bike bin ich den Shorty schon gefahren. Insbesondere beim extremen Gatschrennen bei der ÖM in Kirchberg. Ich war voll zufrieden damit. Kann mir den sehr gut als Enduro-Schlechtwetter-Reifen am Vorderrad vorstellen.

----------


## Sendo

> @sendo: wennst 3C statt 60a fahrst schauts anders aus.
> 3C oder ST von maxxis is sogar dem Trailstar deutlich ueberlegen.


@paz: Geh bitte der bricht dann noch früher aus weil die Seitenstollen noch weicher sind ;-) außerdem woher willst du das wissen dein Rad hat nicht mal reifen :-p 

was ich mir aber auch noch gut vorstellen könnte wäre der WTB Vigilante vorne und hinten

----------


## noox

Also wegknickende Seitenstollen kenne ich bei minion oer highroller gar net. 60er Mischung ist aber im Nassen deutlich rutschiger

----------


## Sendo

wegknicken meinte ich ja auch nicht! aber vergleich mal nen 2.3 highroller 2 mit der 2.4er version, die es nicht in tubeless gibt. Seitenstollen sind bei der 2.3 version so wie beim 2.35 nobby nic, welcher bekanntlich der negativ könig sachen seitenhalt ist.

----------


## noox

Prinzipiell ist es eh gut, dass jeder seine Reifenvorlieben hat.

Mir gehts vielleicht mit Schwalbe so wie dir mit Maxxis: immer den falschen Reifen gewaehlt.

Muss auch zugeben, dass es bei Maxxis sehr vewirrend iat mit den neuen Durchmessern.

Ich selbst bin bei Maxxis immer nur 2.5x26 gefahren (entspricht 2.4x26 von den neueren Maxxis). Die normale EXO Karkasse ist auch ohne TR eine der besten fuer Tubeless. Also ich fahr sowohl die EXO als auch die normalen Downhill 2ply Draht problemlos Tubeless.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

Der Ardent ist für mich ein Kackreifen, weder in Kombination noch Vorne und Hinten!! Mein Lieblingsreifen ist der DHF, wobei am Enduro für mich der Hans Dampf (2x Vertstar) einfach für mich die beste Allround Kombo ist, auch wenn es naß ist.  Der härtere HD ist im Naßen um Einiges rutschiges, da hält der weicherer echt gut. Gewicht passt auch, rollt gut....Mehr brauch ich nicht!

----------


## noox

Ah, wusste gar nicht, dass es die Vertstart in nicht Super Gravity gibt. Dacht irgendjemand hatte mir das mal gesagt.

Ardent am Vorderreifen gleicht tatsächlich einem Verbrechen  :Wink:

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

Sorry, meine den Trailstar. Vo und Hinten eine wirklich gute Kombi für mich, außerdem freuts mich kaum die Reifen zu wechseln, seit ich TL fahre..Vielleicht kann ja der neue NobbyNic was, wird sich zeigen!

----------


## Tyrolens

Der neue Nobby Nic wird schon eher gelobt. Als Hinterreifen vielleicht nicht so verkehrt, obwohl relativ bis sehr leicht. In Kombination vorne mit der Magic Mary? Die Schwalbe Reifen sind nicht so teuer. Vielleicht probiere ich zumindest mal den Nobby Nic hinten aus. Wenn er's nicht überlebt, ist da dann ja nicht so tragisch.

----------


## FLo33

Ich hab jetzt seit Freitag endlich den Minion DHR II in 2.4 MaxxTerra am Hinterrad. Tubeless war kein Problem, hat zwar zuerst a bissl raus gsaftlt, hat sich aber mit Pumpe easy montieren lassen.

Ich war am Freitag im Trockenen eine 2h Runde. Endlich wieder ein definiertes Gefühl am Hinterrad. Wenn man bremst, bremst er, wenn man ihn rein drückt, gript er bis zum rutschen und zwar gleich berechenbar, wie der DHF vorne und beim bergauf hat er auch deutlich mehr Grip als der Ardent. Der Rollwiderstand ist höher, ganz klar. Schwerer ist er auch, der Ardent in 2.4 Maxxpro hat bei mir 721 g, der DHR II 893 g.

Gestern bin ich dann eine 58 km Tour mit 1900 Hm gefahren. Bergabhighlight war Schöckl Trailarea Singletrail bei 5° C im Nebel, Sichtweite 10m, alles nass. Danach trocken über massig Steine zurück nach Graz. Kein einziger ungewollter Rutscher hinten. So soll es sein.

Dafür hab ich gestern ein komisches Problem bekommen, mir ziehts die Kette mit den Seitenstollen zwischen Reifen und Kettenstrebe rein. Ich muss noch schauen, ob das Laufrad evtl aus der Mitte ist, habs gebraucht erstanden und es von 142 auf 135 mm umgebaut. Kennt das Problem sonst noch wer? Evtl liegts an den Seitenstollen vom DHR II, weil der insgesamt deutlich breiter bauende RQ in 2.4 das nicht macht, der streift dafür in Kurven leicht an den Streben...

----------


## Tyrolens

Ich fahre jetzt Magic Mary (SS Trailstar) vorne und Rock Razor (SG Trail Star) hinten.

Für mich persönlich fühlt sich die Magic Mary sehr gut an. Sie hat vielleicht eine leichte Tendenz, abrupt von den Mittelstollen auf die Steilenstollen zu kippen, wenn man Kurven langsam und mit viel Lenkeinschlag fährt/fahren muss. In zügigen Kurven hingegen hat er das nicht. Verschleiß auf Asphalt ist optisch gut wahrnehmbar. Die Mittelstollen fahren sich halt schräg. Vielleicht legt sich das noch. 
Der Rock Razor fühlt sich derzeit auf Asphalt noch komisch an. Da rollen die Seitenstollen vermutlich mit ab. Das rattert. Legt sich vermutlich auch noch. 
Im Gelände ist die Kombi sehr geil, vor allem der Rock Razor. Der schwänzelt beim Anbremsen ein wenig, aber in der Kurve selbst greift er wieder. Macht richtig Freude. Die Magic Mary ist sehr unauffällig, hat halt eine super Selbstreinigung und ist auch auf nassen Wurzeln und Steinen berechenbar. Vom Grip her aber ned so gut wie 42a. Für mich aber ausreichend.

----------


## FLo33

Nachtrag zum Ardent in Maxxpro-EXO-Ausführung:

der 2. größte Scheißreifen, den ich bisher am Bike hatte! Getoppt nur von Schwalbe Evo Zeugs im Nassen, NobbyNic im speziellen...

Bin in gestern notgedrungen wieder gefahren, und zwar tubeless montiert auf Crossmax SX UST mit ca. 150 ml WTB-Milch. Ich bin auf den Schöckl und den Freeride/Singletrail bis zur zweiten Asphaltquerung runter. Kurz vor besagter 2. Querung hab ich scheinbar einen spitzen Stein erwischt, der mir ein ca. 2 mm langes Loch in die Lauffläche unmittelbar neben einem Seitenstollen gestochen hat und eine Minidelle in das Felgenhorn darunter - bei 1,8 bar! Quasi ein Snakebite ohne Schlauch - hatte ich noch nie! Ich versteh' nicht ganz, wieso die Milch nicht gedichtet hat, es hat nur rausgesaftelt, wurde aber nicht dicht.

Ich hab dann einen Schlauch reingebaut und bin mit 2 bar weiter Richtung Erhardhöhe gefahren. Dort ca. 20 in den steinigen Weg bergab - wieder Patschen. Zum Glück hat auch der Kollege einen Schlauch mit, den ich wiederum verbaut hab und mit noch mehr Druck weitergefahren bin. Bis zum Hohlweg kurz vor Kalkleiten - der 3. Patschen... dann hats mit gereicht und ich bin auf Asphalt die letzten 350 Hm mit Patschen runter. Der Reifen kommt in den Restmüll. 3 Jahre ohne Patschen mit tubeless und jetzt das...

Vielleich hab ich ein Montagsmodell erwischt, er war mit 720 Gramm ja auch sehr leicht - evtl dünnere Karkasse.

----------


## noox

Ein 2.4er? Meiner hatte eher so 850 bis 880 g.  Hatte bei meinem ersten Tubelessversuch vor Jahren Aber auch Pech: echter Tubelessreifen mit extra dicker Karkasse und gleich bei der ersten Ausfahrt komplett aufgeschnitten.

----------


## FLo33

Jep, 2.4er. Bin aber nicht der einzige mit dem niedrigen Gewicht. Vielleicht hat es eine ganze Produktionsserie erwischt.

----------


## hhacks

Wärm den Thread wieder mal auf:

Bin jetzt ein halbes Jahr auf Specialized Reifen unterwegs. Ich fahr die Tubeless auf Roval-Felgen und hatte noch keine Probleme. 
Im Trockenen komm ich sehr gut damit zu recht. Bei den recht feuchten bis nassen SloEnduro Rennen hab ich aber vorne einen Intense Intruder montiert - ein bisserl Overkill vielleicht, aber der Butcher hatte zu wenig Profil und hat sich zugesetzt.
Jetzt hab ich mal studiert was so für 26" verfügbar ist, und vom Gewicht her der sehr leichten (und günstigen) Speci Kombi nahe kommt (s.u.), und ein bisschen mehr Grip bietet.

Vielleicht könnt ihr was dazu sagen welche Erfahrungen ihr mit diesen reifen bei NICHT trockenen Bedingungen gemacht habt.

Hersteller	Produkt		Breite	Hrst(")/rbd(mm)/Gewicht/Preis		
Specialized	Butcher Control		2,3	57,6	730	37,9	VR	TL-ready
Specialized	Purgatory Control	2,3	57,5	685	37,9	HR	TL-ready
					Gesamt:	1415g	75,8		

Schwalbe	Rock Razor Pacestar	2,35	60	665	57,9	HR	TL-ready
Schwalbe Magic Mary Evo Trailstar	2,35	61,1	795	57,9	VR	TL-ready
						Gesamt:	1460g	115,8		

Schwalbe	Hans Danpf Trailstar	2,35	60,1	765	57,9	VR, HR	TL-ready
						Gesamt:	1530g	115,8		

Continental	TrailKing Protection	2,4	59	960		VR, HR	TL-ready
Continental	MountainKing Protection	2,4	56,2	715		HR	TL-ready
						Gesamt:	1675g			

Maxxis	Highroller 2 3C Max Terra	2,3	56,7	840	69,5	VR	
Maxxis	Minion DHF EXO 3C Max Terra	2,3	58	845	69,5	VR	TL-ready
Maxxis	Minion DHF Max Pro		2,35	54,2	690	45,5	HR	
						Gesamt:	1535g	122

----------


## q_FTS_p

Der Rockrazor (Snakeskin) soll eine sehr dünne Seitenwand haben, wodurch man sich leicht mal die Karkasse aufreißt. 
Bis auf die Schwalbe Kombi (und den HR2) würde ich behaupten, dass alle von dir vorgeschlagenen Kombis nicht wirklich nässetauglich sind.
Mein Tipp: Maxxis Shorty 2.3 Exo 3C. 
Selbst fahr ich zwar den 2.4er DH, aber die Fahrleistung sollte ja trotzdem sehr ähnlich sein. Der Reifen kann alles bis auf harten oder sehr gatschigen Boden. Die Magic Mary geht auch bei sehr trockenen Bedingungen gut, kann dem Shorty bei tiefen Böden nicht das Wasser reichen.
Beim HR2 42a habe ich Probleme bei harten Böden wegen den wegknickenden Seitenstollen.

Selber fahr ich am Enduro den Kenda Nexcavator 2.35 DTC SCT (850g) vorne und hinten. Ordentlich stabile Karkasse (mMn etwas stabiler als Exo) und durch das offene Profil eine richtig gute Selbstreinigung/Bremstraktion. Auch auf harten Böden zu gebrauchen.
Hinten gefällt er mir nicht ganz so gut (Rollwiderstand, Antriebstraktion nicht besonders), aber ist aushaltbar.
Im Vergleich zum Intruder (bin den selbst sehr lange am VR am Enduro gefahren) kann er gut mithalten in Sachen Seitenführung und Bremstraktion. Obwohl der Intense schon gewaltigen Seitenhalt in weichen Böden hat.

----------


## Cannon

Ich war nie so der Freund von den Schwalbe Reifen, am 26er war auch der HD "nett" vom Grip her. 
Und ja, "nett" ist der kleine Bruder von Sche...e....
Seltsamerweise hat sich das mit den 27,5er Reifen geändert, da greift der HD in der Trailstar Mischung echt fein und rollt auch super.
Unangenehm ist dass vorn und hinten die Seitenstollen nach einigen Touren den Abgang machen, jetzt könnte man sagen ich leg um wie Sau und fahr mit so viel Druck in die Anlieger rein dass es die Stollen ausreisst.
Leider haben auch andere die Problematik mit der Haltbarkeit der Stollen, legt ihr auch um als obs kein Morgen gäbe oder...... ??  
Im Ernst, ich mochte den Rubber Queen sehr gern, die Hot Cilli Mischung ist echt gut, der Hansi hat aber beim Rollwiederstand und beim Gewicht die Nase vorn. Auch legt sich der Conti leichter zu wenns nass ist.
Leider kann Maxxis im moment keine 27,5er Reifen liefern sonst würde ich mir vor dem Urlaub am Lago noch den 
Minion raufbasteln.
Alles in allem mag ich den Hans Dampf aber recht gern, der schmiert recht vorhersehbar weg und lässt sich gut kontrollieren.
Als Allroundreifen finde ich ihn recht gut, kann nix wirklich super, ist aber recht universell einsetzbar.
Mal sehen wie lang die Combi HD Trailstar am Vr und Pacestar am Hr hält, hab komischerweise schon Stollenausrisse von fast allen Fabrikaten gehabt, aber nicht regelmässig. Scheinbar sind da trotz Qualitätssicherung doch recht grosse Schwankungen in der Gummimischung vorhanden.
Wenns wen interessiert werd ich versuchen den Niedergang der Gummis ein wenig mitzudokumentieren, 
2 Wochen am Gardasee werden die Reifen ganz schön hernehmen.

Greetz, Cannon

----------


## Tyrolens

Mag Schwalbe auch nicht, aber Magic Mary und Rock Razor sind schon feine Reifen.Als Super Gravity ist der Rock Razor auch ned so schwer.Wird Zeit, dass Maxxis mal nach zieht.

----------


## pAz

für mich ist derzeit der minion dhr2 3C TR Exo ganz klar mein fav. für hinten.
super traktion beim anbremsen, in den kurven einem HD deutlich überlegen (minion front seitenstollen)
schwalbe kommt mir so schnell keiner mehr ans bike ausser es kommt entlich ein MM snakeskin VERTstar für vorne und sie bekommen das problem mit den reissenden stollen in den griff.

von maxxis kommt auch bald ein minion semi slick.

wenn du eine kombi fürs ganze jahr bei allen bedingungen suchst empfehl ich dir den dhr2 hinten und shorty vorne (derzeit nicht verfügbar) beide in 3C, exo.

aja bezüglich 3C hinten weil da viele ihre bedenken haben:
ein zu 50% abgefahrerner 3C hat mMn im nassen immer noch deutlich mehr grip auf steinen und wurzeln als die maxxpro oder trailstar/pacestar mischung!

edit: weil du nach erfahrungen zu den von dir angeführten kombis fragst:
ich fahr derzeit dhr2 hinten, minion front vorne, beide 3C.
im nassen eig. eine super combi solangs nicht zu viel klebrigen matsch gibt, da macht er zu schnell zu...

----------


## FLo33

Genau das, was pAz sagt.

Ergänzend kann ich noch den DHR2 durchaus auch vorne empfehlen, wenn man ihn ein wenig schneidet, geht er auch in Kurven gleich definiert wie der DHF.

----------


## Tyrolens

Alles schön und gut, aber ich armer Mensch habe so ca. 2/3 Forstwegeanteil...

----------


## FLo33

Jo, des is zach. Ich hab aber 2 LRS und am 2. einen Bontrager SE3 TE, der is eher spannend wenns feucht is...

----------


## Tyrolens

Den Rock Razor muss man nur anstellen, dann greift er wieder.  :Smile: 

Bei der heutigen Ausfahrt war das wieder lustig... rutscht, rutscht, rutscht uuuund greift.

----------


## hhacks

Danke mal für den Input. 
Ich fahr ja damit auch auffi, und damit auch viel Asphalt und Forstwege. Und auch bei den Rennen gabs viel uphill, deswegen muss die Kombi auch gut abrollen. Das ganze soll dann mein zweiter LRS sein, wenns nass ist kommt der dann rauf. 
Fürs trockene bleib ich vorerst beim Specialized, obwohl mir beim Purgatory zuletzt eine Stolle ausgerissen ist.
Fürs nasse probier ich jetzt mal einen Hinterreifen zu finden der mir taugt und gut rollt.

hab mal die Liste verkürzt:
Specialized	Purgatory Control	        2,3	57,5	685 (zum Vergleich)
Schwalbe	Rock Razor SG Trailstar	 2,35	60	925
Schwalbe	Hans Dampf Trailstar 	2,35	60,1	765
Continental	TrailKing Protection       2,4	59	870
Continental	MountainKing 2 Prot 	2,4	56,2	683
Maxxis	Minion DHF Max Pro	2,35	54,2	690
Maxxis	Minion DHR 2 3C           2,3		825


Gibts jemanden der mit den anderen als den bishr genannten Hinterreifen Erfahrung hat?
Mountain King 2, Minion DHF?

Zu Schwalbe: abgesehen davon das dort die Stollen einreißen - ich bin selber lang den Muddy Mary vo/Vertstar hi/Pacestar gefahren eine ganz brauchbare Kombi für Herbst u Frühjar, vor allem vorne hat er mir getaugt. Die Pacestar-Mischung hinten fand ich aber auch nicht berauschend.
(Bin dann auf einen Conti Rubber Queen mit "hot Black Chilli cilli"  :Wink:  umgestiegen und der Grip im Nassen war mMn merkbar besser rollte aber auch gefühlt schlechter ab.)
Aber kann mal wer was dazu sagen was das "Super Gravity" bringt? 
ca +250g/Reifen - also nicht unerheblich bei mir altem Grammfuchser?
- Reifen sitzt besser auf Felge. Hab aber kein Problem mit "burpen".
- besserer Durchschlagschutz. Fahr aber ohnehin Tubeless.
- soll besser abdichten, aber was heißt das? Brauch ich keine/weniger Milch? 
Das einzige Argument für mich ist das es quasi ein DH-Reifen (niedriger Luftdruck stabilerer/pannensichere Karkasse) zum akzeptablen Gewicht ist.

----------


## noox

> Mein Tipp: Maxxis Shorty 2.3 Exo 3C. 
> Selbst fahr ich zwar den 2.4er DH, aber die Fahrleistung sollte ja trotzdem sehr ähnlich sein. Der Reifen kann alles bis auf harten oder sehr gatschigen Boden.


Werde mir den für vorne auch für Regenrennen bzw. Regentage holen. Ich hab den letztes Jahr am Downhiller probiert und da ich grad keine neuwertigen Wetscream hatte und die alten erstens gezwickt und zweitens abgefahren waren, hab ich vorne den Shorty genommen. Und obwohl das eine wirklich extreme Gatsch-Partie war, hatte ich glaub ich kaum Nachteile im Vergleich zu einem Wetscream. Wo die langen Stollen vom Wetscream eher hinderlich sind, punktet er sowieso, und durch die offene Bauweise wirft er gut aus, sodass er dann sogar im Gatsch (z.B. nasse, ausgefahrene Wiese) gar nicht so schlecht geht.

----------


## FLo33

Ich bin letztes Jahr eine Zeit lang einen Mountain King 2.4 protection BCC gefahren. War eigentlich ganz zufrieden, ich hatte ihn sowohl mit Schlauch als auch schlauchlos montiert. Er rollt sehr gut, durch BCC auchbguter Grip im Nassen, aber nicht der absolute Kurvengrip wie Minion DHF/R2. Er hat eine Woche felsige Trails auf Teneriffa mit Schlauch wunderbar überstanden, nur am Schöckl hat er dann einmal w.o. gegeben und ich bin aus Frust mit dem hinigen Reifen heim - damit Karkasse hin.

Vom Grip her, vor allem Bremsgrip und Kurvenneigung, würde ich sagen DHR2, der is aber echt zach zum Treten.

----------


## q_FTS_p

> Werde mir den für vorne auch für Regenrennen bzw. Regentage holen. Ich hab den letztes Jahr am Downhiller probiert und da ich grad keine neuwertigen Wetscream hatte und die alten erstens gezwickt und zweitens abgefahren waren, hab ich vorne den Shorty genommen. Und obwohl das eine wirklich extreme Gatsch-Partie war, hatte ich glaub ich kaum Nachteile im Vergleich zu einem Wetscream. Wo die langen Stollen vom Wetscream eher hinderlich sind, punktet er sowieso, und durch die offene Bauweise wirft er gut aus, sodass er dann sogar im Gatsch (z.B. nasse, ausgefahrene Wiese) gar nicht so schlecht geht.


Den Wetscream (ungekürzt) fahr ich nur mehr bei Rennen im Nassen. Der kann eigentlich nix im halbnassen Bereich, außer Wiesenkurven. Im echt tiefen Gatsch macht er aber alles richtig.

Am Enduro fahr ich nur mehr Intermediates vorne. Hab da keine Lust auf Reifenwechseln, außerdem finde ich den Grip auf weichem Waldboden viel geiler, als bei Trockenreifen.

----------


## Tyrolens

Etwas anderes, als Intermediates kannst du bei uns eh nicht fahren.  :Wink: Die Super Gravity Karkasse hat halt etwas mehr Steifigkeit dank zusätzlicher Gewebeschichten.Ich bilde mir ein, dass man das hinten schon sehr stark wahrnimmt.

----------

